# Celebrating the end of quarantine with birdie noms



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

Thanos and Thor have joined Bucky in the big cage…

Wasn’t able to get a photo of Thor quickly enough but Thanos, as more laid back and chill as he is, seemed to look at me when I put him next to his broccoli present and say, for me?

And then proceed to nom nom nom nom!

He’s such a good boy. A very calm Budgie


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

Meanwhile Bucky is chilling with my wife making the keyboard his own.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanos looks very happy with his broccoli present! 
Bucky is deciding if that "thing" on the laptop screen is really a bird or not! *


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Thanos looks very happy with his broccoli present!
> Bucky is deciding if that "thing" on the laptop screen is really a bird or not! *


They looooove broccoli. I buy several large broccoli crowns at the grocery store as a result. Good thing it’s healthy for them…because otherwise 😬


----------

